# Myspace anxiety people



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

I found these on some ones site if anyone is interested they are groups of people with SA

http://groups.myspace.com/SAFriendsMeet

http://groups.myspace.com/sadclub

so now you have no excuse not to make a myspace page :lol


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

How transparent is joining though? I mean, my myspace.com has my picture, and if anyone could see that i'm part of the above groups that would not be good. I don't want everyone knowing my business.


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

I really couldnt care what people think about my business. Im at a stage in my life where i just dont give a **** anymore.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm a member of the SAD club. I joined a while back.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats it like? And, is it transparent? Can anyone see that yer a member of it? And is railroad tycoon 3 any good?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> How transparent is joining though? I mean, my myspace.com has my picture, and if anyone could see that i'm part of the above groups that would not be good. I don't want everyone knowing my business.


you can always create another account


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

you could hide your group affiliations. the groups i'm in are hidden from everyone who looks at my profile


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Maybe I'm an idiot but I have no idea how myspace works. How do you find "friends" on there? How do you start chatting if you know nobody? It always looks like you have to already know people to go on and post things. Or are there general categories that you just look up and that narrows it down to certain people?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Myspace anxiety people*



nesteroff said:


> Maybe I'm an idiot but I have no idea how myspace works. How do you find "friends" on there? How do you start chatting if you know nobody? It always looks like you have to already know people to go on and post things. Or are there general categories that you just look up and that narrows it down to certain people?


 :ditto


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Jesus, some of the girls in there are cute as hell. Sa? How? 

At any rate, is there a way to search for people by location? I don't wanna wade through each profile to find folks who live near me...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

oceanchief said:


> Whats it like? And, is it transparent? Can anyone see that yer a member of it? And is railroad tycoon 3 any good?


Yeah, RRT3 is fun to play, but I haven't played it in a while.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> How transparent is joining though? I mean, my myspace.com has my picture, and if anyone could see that i'm part of the above groups that would not be good. I don't want everyone knowing my business.


Are you implying being socially anxious is something to be ashamed of?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not implying anything. Alot of people do not understand SA, therefore i don't tell alot of people I have it. Are you implying you tell everyone YOU have it?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't tell everyone. It's not something that pops up in my head to tell everyone though. It doesn't define me, it's just a facet of my personality. I agree that a lot of people don't understand social anxieties.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm glad you agree.


----------



## pjam376 (Jun 11, 2007)

I think the one poster has a point. With the way the internet is today, who really wants people to know everything about them.

Most people aren't on this forum or other forums cause they love having SA.

So it would be awkward if in some interview for a job you really want they start asking you what SA is and how did you get it.

Cause a lot of employers check google, lexus nexus, myspace, facebook, and many other sites these days.


If you are comfortable telling somebody then great. But many people don't go around bragging, Hey I have Syphilis. or Hey I have Diabetes. or Hey I have Anorexia. People that brag about things like that are usually looking for some kind of sympathy.

Creating a fake account on myspace is something to think about. 
But will that really work in the long run? I mean if you join a support group, you sort of want to give advice, listen, and get some support. If you aren't "real" then in all honesty, what's the point?


----------

